# me siento a gusto contigo



## Esther Canarias

Hola! Soy nueva por aquí... 
Quería saber si alguien me puede indicar cómo decir "me siento a gusto contigo" o alguna expresión similar...
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Carthusian cat

Benvenuta!
_Mi sento bene con te/ Mi fai stare bene_

ciao ciao


----------



## Esther Canarias

Grazie mille Carthusian cat!! 
Hasta la próxima!


----------



## sabrinita85

Esther Canarias said:


> Hola! Soy nueva por aquí...
> Quería saber si alguien me puede indicar cómo decir "me siento a gusto contigo" o alguna expresión similar...
> Gracias de antemano!


Io direi:
*Mi trovo bene con te.
Con te mi trovo bene.
*


----------



## claudine2006

Oppure:
Sto proprio bene con te.
Con te mi sento a mio agio.


----------



## indigoio

Chicas:

Funciona "mi piace stare con te"?

È più o meno l'idea, vero?


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, "mi piace stare con te" serìa "me gusta estar contigo" (creo!!)..sì, creo que màs o menos es lo mismo..


----------



## indigoio

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, "mi piace stare con te" serìa "me gusta estar contigo" (creo!!)...


Sí, así es. 

Ah! gracias! Bueno, sólo se me ocurrió. Pero creo que se aleja un poco de lo que realmente significa "me siento a gusto contigo".

Gracias, Irene.
Ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, efectivamente se aleja un poco...
No hay de qué!!


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que te iría bien
"Mi trovo a mio agio con te"
Más que nada si eres canaria, por el matiz que tiene esa frase aquí, pero espera confirmación de algún italiano, no sea que me equivoque y esté forzando demasiado la lengua.


----------



## Dublin

Hola.

Creo que podría también decirse "insieme a te sto bene", frase que se usa bastante en italiano. 

Sin embargo, esta frase que literalmente significa "junto a ti estoy bien", tal vez también se aleje un poco -en su traducción literal- de "me siento a gusto contigo".

Un saludo.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Si es tu pareja creo que la propuesta de Dublin no es mala.
Bienvenido Dublin


----------



## Dublin

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Si es tu pareja creo que la propuesta de Dublin no es mala.
> Bienvenido Dublin


 
Gracias por la bienvenida, JOSE. 

Muy contento de estar aquí


----------



## irene.acler

Las propuestas de Neuromante y de Dublin estàn bien:
Mi trovo a mio agio con te.
Insieme a te sto bene / sto bene insieme a te.


----------

